# General > Pets Corner >  heart murmur

## cuddlepop

If its not one thing its another :: 

We've found a mass on our old dog's side which has turned hard.Fortunatly its under the skin and not internal.Its about the size of a clenched fist and the vet is going to remove it on Thursday.Its not bothering her but cant be left as it will given time turn cancerous.
Fortunatly or unfortunatly,which ever way you look at it,the vet has discovered she has a heart murmer.The test's have come back that she has elivated liver enzymes which have to be monitored aswell.

So on Thursday we're going to discuss heart medication.Is this very expensive?

It doesn't matter how much its going to cost, we'll find it.I just would like to know in advance how much this is going to cost a month.

Apparently Connie will have a spring back in her step with this medication,which means she'll be able to give the young dog a run for her money. ::

----------


## carasmam

Ah jeezo cuddlepop.  You are having a time of it just now.  No idea how much heart meds will be, but someone will come along soon with answer.
Good that it was found though.  I will be thinking of you and your four legged friends.

----------


## labsrus

Hi cuddlepop,

Sorry to hear of your dogs problems but just thought I would let you know if she does need medication for the heart murmur it can be bought from an online pharmacy much cheaper than at the vets. Companies such as Hyperdrug or Canine Chemists have good prices.

You just need to get a prescription from your vet to send to them. Vets are supposed to let you know about this and should have a notice in the reception area and cannot charge for a prescription.

Hope all goes well.

----------


## cuddlepop

Carasman my life in the past has been like this and i guess it will in the future.

I think its suppose to be some sort of test.......mainly of my endurance  :Wink: 

Thanks for the info on the med's on line details labsrus, will wait and see what vet has to say. :Smile:

----------


## binbob

i had one of my cocker spaniels on herat meds for 3 years...at the end[maisie died in july...] it cost £70 per month.that was 2 heart pills and a diuretic.maisie developed cardiomyopathy  after an op. for pyometra.

she was 5 when it happened..and 8 when she died,but she lived life to the full every day.so the pills were very effective.
perhaps u may be eligible for pdsa treatment???worth looking at it.
i have only had bad experiences after asking my  vet[not in caithness]  for a prescription to buy privately.i found that meds. are not THAT much cheaper anyway.

however,i do hope ur dog is ok...and u have him/her for a very long time to come.

----------


## cuddlepop

> i had one of my cocker spaniels on herat meds for 3 years...at the end[maisie died in july...] it cost £70 per month.that was 2 heart pills and a diuretic.maisie developed cardiomyopathy after an op. for pyometra.
> 
> she was 5 when it happened..and 8 when she died,but she lived life to the full every day.so the pills were very effective.
> perhaps u may be eligible for pdsa treatment???worth looking at it.
> i have only had bad experiences after asking my vet[not in caithness] for a prescription to buy privately.i found that meds. are not THAT much cheaper anyway.
> 
> however,i do hope ur dog is ok...and u have him/her for a very long time to come.


Binbobit was good that you got a few extra years with Maise.When you love your dog like we do it 's just another member of the family and somehow you find the money to treat them.
£70 per month is a lot of money so something in my budget has to do. :: 

There's no PDSA over here the nearest is Inverness and I think you hve to live in the catchment area.
Connie's 10 and means the world to me and what ever it costs we'll find it.She loves life and gives so much back for her"Food and Lodgings" :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh no!!!  I am so very, very sorry.

You are having an awful time and I hope everything will be okay.


Re the meds it really depends what your Vet prescribes. Most probably one will be diuretics which are quite cheap (only a few pounds).
Charly is on Fortekor which is quite expensive. About £40 per month I think! :: 

He is doing really well on them though so sure Connie will be as well.

Still waiting to win the lottery!

I am sending healing light to you right now!

Let us know how Connie gets on on Thursday.

----------


## binbob

> Binbobit was good that you got a few extra years with Maise.When you love your dog like we do it 's just another member of the family and somehow you find the money to treat them.
> £70 per month is a lot of money so something in my budget has to do.
> 
> There's no PDSA over here the nearest is Inverness and I think you hve to live in the catchment area.
> Connie's 10 and means the world to me and what ever it costs we'll find it.She loves life and gives so much back for her"Food and Lodgings"


i so agree.i really hope that connie will be with u for a long time yet.i know how u feel.never easy with pets when they become ill.very kind regards from me and a hug for connie.

----------


## binbob

> Binbobit was good that you got a few extra years with Maise.When you love your dog like we do it 's just another member of the family and somehow you find the money to treat them.
> £70 per month is a lot of money so something in my budget has to do.
> 
> There's no PDSA over here the nearest is Inverness and I think you hve to live in the catchment area.
> Connie's 10 and means the world to me and what ever it costs we'll find it.She loves life and gives so much back for her"Food and Lodgings"


i just wondered if any vets on skye are part of the PET AID scheme???perhaps u can check that out???it is with the pdsa..

----------


## cuddlepop

Liz I'm so glad Charly is doing so well on his meds,its amazing the drugs that are available for pets these day's.I just wish they weren't so darn expensive.
Your healing light found us over at Loch Caroy  and was so bright it melted the ice so the dog's could have a drink,Thanks. :Smile: 

Binbob I'm going to phone the Inverness PDSA tomorrow and see what they 
say.

Connie doesn't like alot of fuss so has taken herself under the computer to hide  "what do you mean I'm no well,I'm fine" ::  you know the look.

----------


## nanoo

_cuddlepop, i'm quite sure every pet person on the org (and there are a great many of us) are sending out their healing light and all their love to Connie with a wish for her speedy recovery. Keep us posted on her progress, think positive thoughts and all will come up trumps._

----------


## Liz

> Liz I'm so glad Charly is doing so well on his meds,its amazing the drugs that are available for pets these day's.I just wish they weren't so darn expensive.
> Your healing light found us over at Loch Caroy  and was so bright it melted the ice so the dog's could have a drink,Thanks.


That's good as I put a lot of effort into it as knew it had to travel well!! :: 

I had two dogs with heart murmurs who lived to old age and one of them died of something else so sure Connie will be fine.
I don't seem to recall their medication costing much at all but I suppose the cost has gone up since then.
Our Vet said that Charly will be on diuretics for life but may not need the more expensive medication if he does okay so perhaps it will be the same for Connie?

I really hope the Inverness PDSA will help. If not try the Dog Trust as maybe they can help?

Good luck and will continue to send healing light and love! xxx

----------


## redlips99

my dog jenny 8 year old and i just been told that she has heart problem and couching in the brain.so not good but  she was give med for her heart called Vetmedin and Frusemide 20 tabs 2 a day price  £16.00 ....DONT KNOW IF THAT HELPS BUT GOOD LUCK  XX

----------


## Fran

Cuddlepop, I am so sorry about your dog, but my former dog, a labrador had a heart murmer and a leaking heart valve. He was put on medication, same tablets as humans take, and lived many years and walked for miles and could even jump the wall!!
the vets in caithness have a pdsa insurance scheme. does your vet not have this. If not you could take out an insurance with Pet Plan or some other company.
Please dont worry, im sure your dog will do well, just like my former dog.

----------


## binbob

> Cuddlepop, I am so sorry about your dog, but my former dog, a labrador had a heart murmer and a leaking heart valve. He was put on medication, same tablets as humans take, and lived many years and walked for miles and could even jump the wall!!
> the vets in caithness have a pdsa insurance scheme. does your vet not have this. If not you could take out an insurance with Pet Plan or some other company.
> Please dont worry, im sure your dog will do well, just like my former dog.


fran..once any dog is diagnosed with a problem,NO insurance company will cover that problem...any others arising once insurance is taken out will be covered.just make sure it is LIFETIME COVER,not A 12 MONTH POLICY.
HAPPY TO HEAR HOW WELL UR DOG DID.

----------


## cuddlepop

Spoken to the woman in the PDSA office and they only help towards costs where the dog has suffered injury or truama.
As Connie's surgery will prevent the lump turning cancerous I dont think I'll recieve any help.
The medication I accept,will have to be funded by ourselfs.

Oh well,well just have to wait and see.Our appointment has been changed till next Tuesday.
Will give you all an update then.

Thanks for all your kind words. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Sorry to hear that the PDSA won't help.
I did win on the lottery last night but, sadly,only £10! :: 

It is such a shame that her surgery was put off until Tuesday. It is awful when you get yourself all hyped up and then it doesn't go ahead.

Will be thinking of you and keeping the healing light beaming its way to you!

----------


## binbob

> Spoken to the woman in the PDSA office and they only help towards costs where the dog has suffered injury or truama.
> As Connie's surgery will prevent the lump turning cancerous I dont think I'll recieve any help.
> The medication I accept,will have to be funded by ourselfs.
> 
> Oh well,well just have to wait and see.Our appointment has been changed till next Tuesday.
> Will give you all an update then.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words.


hi..i do not think that is right....they support medical and surgical cases.i checked it out on the pdsa website.
www.pdsa.co.uk
i would check with the main people...i have never heard of them only sorting out trauma or injury.
let me know.good luck

----------


## cuddlepop

Well thats Connie home all done and dusted.She's a bit sore and sleepy and the stiches come out in ten days.
Between the heart meds and the tablets to stop her having little accidents its going to cost about £40 a month.
PDSA will pay £100 of the bill,which was a little more than twice that :: .I can honestly say we'd have struggled to pay the full amount at once.
We're lucky to have such a good vet and one that will wait for payment from the PDSA.

Quiet a nasty tumour was removed from her side so will have to keep an eye out for swelling.Luckily she's carrying some extra fat so she's effectively had a tummy tuck. :: 

Thank you all for your kind words and keep the healing light going for a wee while .
We're not out the woods yet.

----------


## Phoenix200416

Pleased to hear that the PDSA was able to help pay some of the bill. As you said it is better than having to foot the whole bill by yourself. I am thinking of you and Connie and hope she doesn't feel sore for too long!

----------


## nanoo

_Hi cuddlepop, i'm so glad that you have Connie home and i'm sure as the days go on, she will go from strength to strength and before you know it she will be back to her happy go lucky self again. I'll keep sending out that healing light in your direction anyway cuddlepop and i'm sure many others will as well. Keep us all posted on Connies' progress and give her a hug and a kiss from me._

----------


## Liz

Glad Connie has had her op and, as Nanoo said, hopefully she will get better each day.

Sending love and healing light!

Keep us posted. :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Connie kept going to her empty dish so in the end I gave her the dinner early.
Not a drop left and still kooking for more.
No adverse effects of the anesthetic then  ::

----------


## carasmam

Thats a good sign. Glad she's home - best place to be - and not in the vets overnight.  She will go from strength to strength with all the healing light winging it's way from Caithness  :Wink:

----------

